# Illustrator wanted to join London book project



## AnotherAmbition (Feb 1, 2015)

We are looking for someone to work with us in creating "Hand Drawn" looking maps of different areas of London, this will be used as part of a book project we are working on focusing quirky/different parts of the city. 

We are looking for someone to work with as on an ongoing basis and become an integral part of the project contributing to the design side of the project 

A strong knowledge of London areas is a must, some examples of the kind of thing we are looking for are attached.  

If you are interested in becoming part of an interesting an creative project please get in touch with us at londonunmapped@gmail.com


----------



## Santino (Feb 1, 2015)

How much?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I could sub contract this to a mate for £120 a day.


----------



## gabi (Feb 2, 2015)

Seriously? He'd be looking at well over 120 a day.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 2, 2015)

£170 a day minimum


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, I'd want far more than £120 a day for a job like that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> £170 a day minimum


I was thinking more like £250


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 4, 2015)

Possibly know an artist who may be willing to license their artwork, but it would be a lot more expensive than that.


----------

